# Maria Khoreva



## Newbay

It is worth having a look:

https://www.instagram.com/marachok/
https://www.youtube.com/c/mariakhoreva/


----------



## Newbay

Maria Khoreva, who just graduated from the Vaganova Academy in June and immediately was accepted into the Mariinsky Ballet, was a standout as Terpsichore in Apollo in NY City Center's 75th Anniversary Celebration/Festival. During this performance she was promoted from the corps directly to First Soloist of the Mariinsky Theater. https://www.youtube.com/c/mariakhoreva


----------



## Dimace

She looks GREAT! Some more work with her hands and she can achieve BIG things! Thanks for the marvelous introduction and the videos.


----------



## HoneyBee

She is great. I had the chance to see her in class back in 2016 when I visited VBA. I am positive that she has a bright future ahead as a professional dancer.


----------



## Larkenfield

Completely charming (despite the unsteady camera work). Looks like she has a great future.


----------

